# Beno Udrih signs 5 year deal with the Kings



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Udrih goes for free agency



> Point guard Beno Udrih became a former King at 9 p.m. Monday, when the team was expected to dial his agent, Marc Cornstein, in New York before anyone else in an attempt to bring him back. Numerous sources close to the team said the Kings were prepared to offer Udrih their full midlevel exception (approximately $6 million) in a five-year deal.
> 
> The Kings' most ardent competition for Udrih could be the Los Angeles Clippers, who likely will have ample salary cap room to offer Udrih more than the midlevel and are in desperate need of a point guard. New York also is believed to be interested, and the list most likely grows from there.


----------



## Henkel (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Beno a free agent, Kings prepared to offer full midlevel exception in 5 year deal*

Hardly surprising and seems like a fair deal. My only concern with Beno is he can't seem to stay healthy but with no real option at pg its worth giving him the five year deal.

I hope the Clips lure away Baron Davis so we have a shot to resign him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Beno a free agent, Kings prepared to offer full midlevel exception in 5 year deal*

*Point guard says he and Kings agree to five-year contract*




> The Sacramento Kings found a way to keep their starting point guard, Beno Udrih, despite some fierce competition.
> 
> 
> Udrih and the Kings have verbally agreed to a five-year contract for the full mid-level exception, a source close to the situation told ESPN.com.
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Beno a free agent, Kings prepared to offer full midlevel exception in 5 year deal*

Better than going into the season with Singeltary, or a weak FA signing like Arroyo or Jason Williams.

A few more quotes from Beno:



> "I met with Dunleavy and he made a good impression on me," Udrih said by phone. "I really appreciate him coming all the way here to talk to me and tell me how he sees me.
> 
> "But I talked to (the Kings) early this morning, like 10 o'clock (Pacific time) and then I talked to them and to my family and my close friends who have been around the league. Every minute I was leaning to Sacramento."
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/013639.html


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bad move. The guy in the ESPN chat today said it all...when are the Kings going to stop with their signing of mediocre players to the MLE?

Sure, Salmons was a good signing. But they're also stuck with SAR, Mikki Moore, and now Udrih for another 5 years. The bottomline is that you don't give a possible one-hit wonder a 5-year deal worth over $30 million, especially when you're not going to make the playoffs. It's time for the Kings to stop signing average players to large contracts, take their lumps and accept the fact that they are rebuilding.

Sure, Sacramento doesn't have a bad roster. In the East, they would probably make the playoffs, but in the West, it's just Artest, Martin and a bunch of average Joes.

PG: Beno Udrih...Quincy Douby...Sean Singletary
SG: Kevin Martin...John Salmons
SF: Ron Artest...Francisco Garcia...Patrick Ewing Jr.
PF: Mikki Moore...Jason Thompson...Kenny Thomas...Shareef Abdur-Rahim
C: Brad Miller...Spencer Hawes


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

5 years for this guy? What the hell...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

FULL MLE for Udrih?

Man he better be good. It limits their moves for like 5 years.


----------



## hankel (Jun 20, 2005)

...


----------



## Henkel (Jul 1, 2008)

This doesn't really limit us in terms of cap space. The Kings will only have Beno, Hawes, Martin, Thompson, and Salmons under contract for the 2010/2011 season. It's still conceivable that they would have around $20 million in cap space for the 2010 off season. If they decide to extend Garcia it would be less but they would still have the cash to make a move for a big name in the 2010 off season. 

Not sure i like the length of this deal but considering Beno age it's not the biggest risk if he can stay healthy.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings will need Udrih to be leader



> Signing Udrih was costly, significant, imperative. He is young (26) and healthy and skilled. He also is an opportunist – a point guard who can pass and score, and whose potential offsets a razor-thin résumé. Whether he can lead a franchise revival and stay healthy remains to be seen. That's where his reputation will be altered or enhanced.
> 
> But the Kings made a wise decision here. Failing to outduel the Los Angeles Clippers, Miami Heat and New York Knicks for Udrih, the soft-spoken Slovenian who emerged as a quality performer during his 51 starts, would have slowed progress to a grinding halt; Arco Arena would have resembled the Interstate 5 downtown corridor at 2 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings looking for an assist from Udrih: Reggie Theus is pleased with Beno Udrih's signing but wants the guard's assist total to rise



> "My goal for him now is to concentrate on getting other guys involved and getting the assist average up to seven or eight (per game) this year," Theus said with a grin.
> 
> Faced with the choice of not having a starting point guard on the books or signing a sizable check to avoid such a stark reality, the Kings locked up Udrih based largely on promise. Udrih turned 26 Saturday and spent three of his first four seasons as a backup, all reasons for the Kings to believe he has plenty of time to improve. Udrih, for his part, vows to earn the contract, which numerous sources say is for a combined $32.7 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KyDv-qFakHY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KyDv-qFakHY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

